# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > BPM >  Implmentation d'un workflow avanc avec Alfresco et JBoss BPM [Tutoriel]

## ktechlab

*28/02/2010*




> Bonjour,
> 
> Koossery Technology a procd  la mise  jour de l'article.
> 
> Cette version a t enrichie avec des paragraphes sur les Handlers, les Dialogs Alfesco et la configuration des Action-group. 
> 
> Par ailleurs un annuaire LDAP est utilis pour la gestion des authentifications. 
> 
> Enfin le projet est en Maven2 et est disponible en tlchargement.


*09/05/2009*




> Bonjour,
> 
> Les consultants de la socit *Koossery Technology*, _Landry KOUAM et Bak Jc. BAKENEGHE_, vous proposent un article fort intressant sur la mise en oeuvre d'un workflow avanc avec les frameworks/outils Java *Alfresco*, *JBoss BPM*, et *Mule ESB*.
> 
> Au programme :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## toomsounet

Sujet sympa mais vu que JPBM est dj intgr dans Alfresco, le prochain article sur l'intgration de Mule sera dj plus intressant de mon point de vue.

----------


## landry05

Bonjour,

Effectivement, la publication sur l'intgration de Mule ESB est pour trs prochainement.


http://www.koossery-tech.com
ECM Team Leader

----------


## ktechlab

Bonjour,

Koossery Technology a procd  la mise  jour de l'article.

Cette version a t enrichie avec des paragraphes sur les Handlers, les Dialogs Alfesco et la configuration des Action-group. 

Par ailleurs un annuaire LDAP est utilis pour la gestion des authentifications. 

Enfin le projet est en Maven2 et est disponible en tlchargement.

----------


## erman_yazid

Bonjour,
Est ce qu'il y a un dmarche a suivre a fin de dployer le dmo projet?!
pour les dbutant en jBPM, c'est pas facile de le faire, surtout le projet est grand et contient beaucoup de dtails.

----------


## saloma_info

svp j'ai besoin d'implmenter un exemple de workflow simple dans alfresco et j'utiliser eclipse pour mon projet

----------

